# recording audio with a microphone



## kb6rxe (Apr 7, 2011)

I want to record my own podcast using a microphone. What hardware and software do I need? I have used Audacity to edit sound and I like it. I have an old microphone that plugs into a mike jack and I've used Audacity on Windows XP to record a test podcast, but I'd like to use FreeBSD. I don't know how to make FreeBSD recognize my mike. Would a USB mike be better?


----------



## kb6rxe (Apr 7, 2011)

I solved my problem. I used gmixer to raise the mike level and recorded with Audacity but I'd still like some information on other people's hardware and software setups.


----------



## kb6rxe (May 6, 2011)

*usb microphones*

Do USB microphones work with FreeBSD? Which ones? Can I use two USB microphones at the same time to record two people?


----------



## mathiasp (Dec 17, 2011)

*usb mics work fine, but do you want them!*

Most USB microphones should fork fine in FreeBSD, but you have no hardware monitoring in such a setup. Depending on what you do this could be really a nuissance, software monitoring just lags too much.

I'm currently using a simple USB microphones, and have it working fine, as third sound card, patched into ardour3 with jack.

/ Mathias


----------

